# Entre Schell y la ex Avenida del Leuro en MIRAFLORES



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Miraflorino, bienvenido al foro. Espero que puedas informarnos con frecuencia sobre tu lindo distrito...se aprecian tus comentarios por aquí.

Gracias por el thread y saludos... :cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Enredos de Nomenclatura*

Es cierto querida Lia... y no solamente es el caso de la antigua calle Independencia... también 2 de Mayo se llama algo como "Llulando",nombre que felízmente nunca llegó a pegar.. y Arica algo así como "Elcorrobarrutia"..peor suerte corrieron las calles situadas cruzando la avenida Pardo,aunque tampoco pegaron los nuevos nombrecitos... y por la Huaca Juliana (hoy llamada "Pucllana"...en un intento de rescatar nombres precolombinos...sin embargo hicieron pompa con la Momia "Anita",que de entraba debieron bautizarla con algún nombre precolombino...en fín..cosas curiosas de nuestro peculiar país),tenemos a la calle Ayacucho rebautizada como "María Parada de Bellido"...Junín como "Barbieri" y paro de contar porque sino me "desmiraflorizo"...Hacia mi barrio,el llamado "Barrio Alegre",felízmente las calles aún conservan los mismos nombres que hace 80 años ó más... salvo la avenida 28 de Julio que era antiguamente la Avenida Miraflores y más allá,la calle San Martín que intentó hacerse llamar "Juan José de Leuro"... pero no pegó el nombre... Bolívar también fue cambiada por "Weberbauer",pero tampoco pegó el nombre... 
Sobre la Diagonal....efectivamente es Oscar Raymundo Benavides.. pero era una confusión debido a la más famosa y mucho más larga avenida Benavides (por Alfredo Benavides Diez Canseco)... 
En los letreros tambièn he notado que hay nombres no muy claros... Hacia la zona de "El Rancho",han tenido la mala costumbre de cambiar los nombres a muchas calles que son transversales a la Benavides.. una llamada "Phillips Cuba" (alguien conoce al susodicho ????)... y el letrero dice "Percy Phillips".. o sea,que si alguna vez ustedes tienen que ir a dicha calle...bueno,asegúrense bien mediante plano en mano...porque con los letreros indicadores llegarán más rápido a Hong Kong que a la dirección deseada... 
En San Antonio también he notado que a la conocida calle "Francisco de Paula Ugarriza",la han abreviado como "Francisco de Paula"... y es de esperar que hayan docenas de letreros más que sirvan para "desorientar" en lugar de cumplir con su cometido orientador... 
Triste ver la céntrica e importantísima esquina de la avenida Benavides con Paseo de la República ..me refiero específicamente cruzando el Parque Reducto hacia el centro antiguo de Miraflores... en una acera,hay una especie de baldío... y en la otra un muro que intenta hacerse pasar como patio anexo a la hermosa casa vecina en la cuadra 7 de la Benavides... Cuando vayan a comer los deliciosos pollos del Pardo's Chicken (donde ya he visto repetidas veces a nuestra genial forista Lía),podrán darse cuenta de lo que les estoy contando...caminen media cuadrita y se darán cuenta de lo abandonada que están esas 2 esquinas tan importantes... cruzando el Paseo de la República hacia la Urbanización San Antonio si está bonito... por un lado el hermoso Parque del Reducto y por el otro la casona de Casa Grande (creo que así se llama la elegante tienda de decoración de interiores...que me hubiera gustado que fuera más bien un elegante restaurante !!!!). 
Bueno,me despido porque el solcito arrecia en ésta eternamente nublada Lima y me voy a la playa para que me devoren los rayos solares.... Nos vemos en Waikiki !!!!... 



Lia_01 said:


> NO HACE MUCHO ME ENTERÉ QUE LA AVENIDA DIAGONAL NO ES DIAGONAL SINO BENAVIDES, QUE EL JIRÓN INDEPENDENCIA NO ES INDEPENDENCIA SINO SEBASTIÁN SALINAS COSSÍOhno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
> CUANDO ANITA FERNANDINI DE NARANJO FUE ALCALDESA DE LIMA LE CAMBIÓ LOS NOMBRES A TOOOODAS LAS CALLES DE MIRAFLORES Y TAMBIÉN DE LIMA.:bash::bash::bash::bash:LA AVENIDA LA COLMENA NO ES LA COLMENA SINO NICOLÁS DE PIÉROLA, WILSON FUE O ES GARCILASO DE LA VEGA, CUZCO AHORA EMANCIPACIÓN, PARECE QUE TIENEN QUE JUSTIFICAR SU CHAMBA CIERTOS ALCALDES, LA AVENIDA GRAU DE MIRAFLORES TAMBIÉN LE CAMBIÓ EL NOMBRE....TAMBIÉN TERMINANDO EL MALECÓN DE BARRANCO POR DONDE ESTABA EL OTRO SITIO (PUENTE DE LOS SUSPIROS) SE LLAMABA MALECÓN DE LOS INGLESES....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Buena recopilación dodi. aunque igual no sé cuál es la gracia de estar cambiando de nick a cada rato, Wendy Quispe sonaba bien. Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Soy Miraflorino....y punto..*

Estimado Señor Blanco Olea :
He pedido con muy buen talante y todo respeto que de ahora en adelante sólo me nombren como "Miraflorino"... a buen entendedor,pocas palabras... Y usted es una de las personas más inteligentes del Foro,por lo tanto,creo que con éste mensaje,es más que suficiente que su intelecto haya comprendido mi petición. Gracias. 


Juan1912 said:


> Buena recopilación dodi. aunque igual no sé cuál es la gracia de estar cambiando de nick a cada rato, Wendy Quispe sonaba bien. Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Miraflorino said:


> Estimado Señor Blanco Olea :
> He pedido con muy buen talante y todo respeto que de ahora en adelante sólo me nombren como "Miraflorino"... a buen entendedor,pocas palabras... Y usted es una de las personas más inteligentes del Foro,por lo tanto,creo que con éste mensaje,es más que suficiente que su intelecto haya comprendido mi petición. Gracias.


Entendido, señor Enrique Daniel, saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Casas que se van....para nunca más volver...*

En mi cuadra han demolido 4 casonas que en aras del progreso,deben de dar paso a la construcción de un super hotel sumado a un mega-casino... (esperemos nomás que sea de buen gusto y no algo "huachafoide")... Mi querida amiga Lía (La Baronesa Lía Von Bittenrich,por si desconocían su nombre completo !!!),tuvo el tino de tomar fotos de dichas casonas el pasado mes de marzo... Ahora paso a diario delante de esa esquina y observo con añoranza cuando hace 2 décadas,incluso 3..el entonces anciano Señor Beckmann miraba la calle desde el segundo piso de la casa de color chocolate (la que sale más a la derecha,puesto que son 2 del mismo color),hoy ya desaparecida (me imagino que al igual que el señor Beckmann)... 
Acá les muestro 2 fotos "para el recuerdo" :
















Comentario Personal :Me preocupa mucho que en ésta zona antigua de Miraflores,donde las calles son estrechas y las cañerías son antiguas,estén construyendo tantos edificios de apartamentos. El tráfico es cada vez peor,no hay lugar para estacionar..si un vecino de algún edificio hace una fiesta ó reunión,pues todas las calles adyacentes se llenan de autos... el agua está demorando en llegar... hay menos presión.. y cada vez más los fines de semana nos invaden músicas altas... incluso de algunos estilos "no muy gratos"...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buen thread mapamundista .


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Entre Larco & Grimaldo del Solar*

La profusión de edificios altos en las cuadras 4,5 y 6 de la avenida Benavides siempre me ha gustado... aunque visualmente es más bonita la cuadra 7 con sus antiguas casonas de cuento... 
Acá hago una recopilación de fotos de foristas para mostrar esas 3 cuadritas :
(al final,o sea,después de las 10 fotos,haré una breve explicación de cada una,algunas de las fotos son antiguas).

















































































Foto 1 : Esquina de Larco con la cuadra 4 de la Benavides.
Foto 2 : Una foto antigua donde se aprecia la cuadra 4 en primer plano.
Foto 3 : Los ya clásicos edificios de la cuadra 4-numeración impar.
(El edificio alto hacia la izquierda del edificio de pocos pisos antiguo,era el Cine Leuro).
Foto 4 : Esquina de Benavides con Alcanfores,donde Vivanda se ha constituído en un "rincón-emblema".
Foto 5 : Otra vista de la cuadra 4.
Foto 6 : El edificio Thunderbird...uno de los más bonitos de Miraflores...lástima que su Lobby de ingreso sea tan insulso.
Foto 7 : Cuadra 5 de la Benavides,quizás la más antigua en cuanto a edificios altos de apartamentos.
Foto 8 : Preciosa foto tomada por un forista desde el último piso del Hotel Las Américas...se aprecian con claridad las cuadras 4,5 y 6 de la Benavides.
Foto 9 : Edificios de la cuadra 6-numeración par. El del medio,de color plomizo es el Edificio "El Zafiro",antiguamente era una casona Tudor donde funcionó por varios años el Cultural Británico.
Foto 10 : Foto tomada desde la cuadra 7 (la de las casonas antiguas) y donde puede verse el simpático edificio de la Telefónica en la esquina con la calle Grimaldo del Solar.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Gracias por los comentarios*

Son simplemente recopilaciones..no tengo el mérito de haberlas yo tomado...pero bien vale siempre rescatar fotos excelentes de Foristas de mi querido distrito.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cuadra 7 de la Benavides (la cuadra más "leuriana" de Miraflores !!!!)*

Nuestra genial Baronesa Lía,captó la esencia de ésta cuadra 7 de la avenida Benavides,situada entre la calle Grimaldo Del Solar y el Paseo de la República.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Grax Miraflorino (Dodi, Mapamundista, Wendy qUISPE ) por las fotos.......y ahora viene el sermón.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy interesante miraflorino lo de los nombres de las calles, y no sólo de Miraflores sino las del Centro de LIma.
NO SOY BARONESA DE NAAADA, SOY PLEBEYA:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

hace cerca de dos años que visito este foro y ahora me animé a inscribirme. Lia felicitaciones por los preciosos paseos y miraflorino por los deliciosos comentarios y anécdotas, gracias a Dios esas casas de la cuadra 7 de la Benavides no han sido tumbadas para construir edificios, recuerdo que estudiaba inglés en el Británico, en una casa estilo tudor que estaba un poco mas abajo y que desafortunadamente la echaron abajo para construir un edificio.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Como dirían por éstos lares....*

Naaahhhh..... siempre tú tan sencilla y espontánea... Pocos tenemos el privilegio de conocerte... aunque sea de lejos !!!!.. 
Si Lía,es cierto...una pena ésta mala costumbre de estar cambiando nombres a las calles... he ido observando que más calles de las que pensaba en Miraflores tienen "más de un nombre oficial"... hasta escuché por allí que pensaban cambiarle el nombre a la Avenida Larco !!!!... por algo así como "Avenida Javier Heraud"..en homenaje del mártir de los "rojillos"... es cierto que Javier era miraflorino,estudió en Miraflores y su familia aún vive en el distrito..pero me parece excesivo que una avenida emblemática como Larco sea cambiada de nombre !!!!!.... 



Lia_01 said:


> Muy interesante miraflorino lo de los nombres de las calles, y no sólo de Miraflores sino las del Centro de LIma.
> NO SOY BARONESA DE NAAADA, SOY PLEBEYA:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*No han sido tumbadas...*

pero hay unos "arreglos poco profesionales" en algunas de ellas,que ya hace que se enciendan las alarmas rojas... En Lince la magnífica Tudor al costado del Edificio El Dorado acaba de ser convertida en un "Norky´s".... no ha quedado feo,tiene su "lado agradable",pero me hubiera gustado que esa Tudor permaneciera intocable... 



alejandro.c said:


> hace cerca de dos años que visito este foro y ahora me animé a inscribirme. Lia felicitaciones por los preciosos paseos y miraflorino por los deliciosos comentarios y anécdotas, gracias a Dios esas casas de la cuadra 7 de la Benavides no han sido tumbadas para construir edificios, recuerdo que estudiaba inglés en el Británico, en una casa estilo tudor que estaba un poco mas abajo y que desafortunadamente la echaron abajo para construir un edificio.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Gracias por lo de "Miraflorino"...*

y ese avatar es el que más te representa...excelente elección...



libidito said:


> Grax Miraflorino (Dodi, Mapamundista, Wendy qUISPE ) por las fotos.......y ahora viene el sermón.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Segunda cuadra de la Avenida Pardo -numeración impar*

Esta cuadra (intacta desde hace 40 años),se veía "ultra moderna" a lo largo de todos los años 70s. Desde el antiguo Colegio Champagnat,las partes traseras de los edificios,hacía que uno se imaginara que estaba en una ciudad lejana...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos.....Miraflores bellisimo.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Malecón Armendaríz...2 cuadritas que crecen verticalmente !!!!*

Impresionante como en éstos últimos años las únicas 2 cuadras del Malecón Armendáriz han ido llenándose de altos edificios de apartamentos. Hace no muchos años apenas estaba el hoy "ya antiguo" Edificio Santa Ana en el número 211 (esquina con la calle Los Carolinos),que podrán apreciarlo en varias fotos..el edificio de ladrillitos de color claro en esquina... La cuadra 1 apenas tenía un solo edificio de 4 pisos (aún sigue en pie pero ya queda anacrónico junto a las moles que han hechos a sus costados) y curiosamente sobrevive una casona (que no tiene valor especial),que es sede del Adulto Mayor (junto al edificio blanco semicircular,que es el número 111 y dá inicio al Malecón Armendáriz...puesto que el edificio vecino dá por finalizado el Malecón De La Reserva (final de su cuadra 11) y ésta casona es la única casa en pie de toda la cuadra 1. La cuadra 2 tiene 2 edificios,el Santa Ana,uno vecino y la casona donde actualmente está el Rincón Gaucho,ya en esquina con la Avenida Armendáriz. La cuadra 2 está "en dirección contraria hacia el mar"...así podrán identificar mejor cual es la cuadra 1 y cual es la cuadra 2... 
Como era de esperar,la Baronesa Lía tomó algunas fotos que a continuación apreciarán (tuvo que irse al distrito vecino,Barranco y tomarlas desde el Malecón Harris,so pretexto que Mario Vargas Llosa pueda apreciarla en su tarea fotográfica)... 
Hacia la izquierda de la foto es la cuadra 1 y hacia la derecha la cuadra 2 del Malecón Armendáriz :








Una vista más lejana...tomada ya desde el puente que une Miraflores con Barranco :








El edificio blanco semicircular dá inicio al Malecón Armendáriz,que se extiende apenas 2 cuadras,en dirección opuesta al mar :








Si bien es cierto actualmente es una zona llena de caros apartamentos,hace medio siglo eran grandes casonas residenciales y donde en los años 50s. tuvo como escenario el hecho trágico del asesinato de un pequeño niño en manos del.... "Monstruo de Armendáriz",quién vivía en una especie de cueva en los acantilados...El caso además de causar tremenda conmoción,fue bastante polémico.
Otra espectacular toma :








Punto de unión entre los Malecones De La Reserva & Armendáriz :








La Baronesa Lía se internó peligrosamente en un bosquecillo al pie del acantilado para brindarnos ésta magnífica foto entre pastoral y urbana :








Finalmente un zoom de las 2 cuadritas del Malecón Armendáriz,donde hacia la derecha se aprecia el ya añejo Edificio Santa Ana :








Estuve hace una hora recorriendo el lugar (mañana del lunes 26 de noviembre) y he notado que el Edificio Riviera II está ya bastante avanzado...también he notado que hay varios departamentos vacíos en los edificios vecinos...es que no cualquiera puede desembolsar 80,100 ò 150,000 dólares para comprarlos !!!!!hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Dónde está el letrerito que dice SCHEEL EN LUGAR DE SCHELL? QUIÉN FUE SCHELL? sácame de dudas, fue el primer alcalde de Miraflores?


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

estimado miraflorino:
viendo esa ultima postal que pusiste en tu blog sobre el Leuro,( no recuerdo donde vi otra postal antigua de la bajada Balta con casas estilo tudor que me parece también colocaste donde ahora hay edificios), me pongo a pensar como sería Miraflores si hubiera conservado su arquitectura original, sería un barrio más pintoresco. Edificios modernos se los encuentra en cualquier lugar, hay lugares especiales como miraflores o el centro de LIma que son únicos.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

mangolight said:


> No te pases pes, como vas a comparar la arquitectura de Brasilia y la de F.Ll.W. con ese edifico tan feo y sin gracia.


:lol:exageré un poquito ...jajaja Aunque te sorprenderias en encontrar en Brasilia edificios tan parecidos con el que se muestra en la foto. Concreto aparente sin ningun revestimiento, inclusive en el hall de entrada, placas de concreto separando los ambientes dentro y entre los departamentos y claro con apenas 6 pisos de altura. A mi sinceramente no me parece tan feo el edificio, la propuesta es esa concreto aparente. Lo feo es que se quedó inconcluso.
Miraflorino, comparto em parte tu opinión, mas creo que en el Brasil existe mayor cantidad de bellezas arquitectonicas en materia de edificios públicos, regados por diversas ciudades, que en edificios residenciales. No sé mangoligth es profesional de area, talves nos podria dar una explicación sobre el fenomeno. En materia de edificios residenciales actualmente, todos son lo mismo, um poco mas de vidrio por aqui, mas concreto por allá, concreto aparente ni pensar, granito y pastillas son el acabado de preferencia, edificios al estilo de los petit hotel de Buenos Aires o de los construidos al inicio del siglo XX en el Aterro del Flamengo, no existiran mas, hay que acostumbrarse con el nuevo paisaje , edificios cuadrados y funcionales.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Totalmente de acuerdo...*

Alejandro : bueno,yo ya me cuido de comentar en el Foro porque al toque me cuelgan el letrero de "pro-europeísta"... y no necesariamente tengo esa tendencia... En el caso de Miraflores,debemos aceptar que a comienzos del siglo XX fue un barrio muy europeo,en el sentido que sus mismos pobladores eran europeos recién llegados ó hijos de éstos europeos (en especial ingleses,italianos y alemanes... Lía es producto de éstos antiguos miraflorinos al ser ella nieta de alemán y habiendo vivido su familia por muchas décadas en Miraflores).. Y las casonas Tudor abundaban como hongos... una pena que el Municipio no haya autorizado que éstas sean intocables... yo comprendo que se deben construir edificios de viviendas...pero de ninguna manera hacerlos teniendo que pagar como precio la demolición de casonas valiosas arquitectònicamente hablando... y lo peor es que muchas veces,verdaderos mamarrachos siguen en pie y demuelen justo... la casona valiosa del costado !!!!... eso ha ocurrido en casi todas las calles miraflorinas... a mi personalmente me dá mucha pena la cantidad de barrabasadas que han hecho... esas horrorosas playas de estacionamiento que te las encuentras en casi todas las calles !!!!.. de terror !!!!... no me cabe en la cabeza que demuelan una casona preciosa para hacer... UNA PLAYA DE ESTACIONAMIENTO !!!!.... y peor aún,son playas de estacionamiento de lo más simplonas,de lo más impresentables !!!!... Siento que Miraflores está atravesando por una etapa bien contradictoria... por un lado,construyen docenas de edificios,por otro lado,se aprecian espantosas playas de estacionamiento y por otro lado,casitas ridículas a medio caer que ni en sueños piensan demolerlas... una pena realmente !!!!... 



alejandro.c said:


> estimado miraflorino:
> viendo esa ultima postal que pusiste en tu blog sobre el Leuro,( no recuerdo donde vi otra postal antigua de la bajada Balta con casas estilo tudor que me parece también colocaste donde ahora hay edificios), me pongo a pensar como sería Miraflores si hubiera conservado su arquitectura original, sería un barrio más pintoresco. Edificios modernos se los encuentra en cualquier lugar, hay lugares especiales como miraflores o el centro de LIma que son únicos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Estación de Tren de Miraflores*

En realidad lo que han hecho en el Parque Reducto ha sido maravilloso porque han "recreado" como era la antigua Estación del Tren en Miraflores (que también sirvió como Estacíon del Tranvía).. claro que,nunca quedó en los terrenos del actual Parque Reducto,sino más bien,cerquita al actual Teatro Marsano... más específicamente entre el chifa Kuo Wha y la Avenida Angamos Este (Primavera)... en la misma Paseo de la República (Vìa Expresa).... Yo de chiquito (muy niño) llegué a ver apenas un galpón de lo que había sido la antigua Estación y alí guardaban tranvías en desuso... La Estación no era de ladrillos,sino de madera.. pero la "recreación" que han hecho en el Parque Reducto es bastante buena e ilustrativa... 
Las fotos de Lía como siempre geniales,me han ayudado para confeccionar el Blog de Fotos :
http://parquereductoenmiraflores.blogspot.com


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Viejas casonas del Leuro que se resisten a morir...*

Estas 2 casonas de la cuadra 4 de la calle Schell siguen en pie "de milagro"... puesto que están en plena zona del boom hotelero miraflorino. La que está en la esquina con la calle Alcanfores ("Don Jamón"),es la más antigua...quizás de las más antiguas que quedan en pie en todo Miraflores.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*"Miraflores dentro de Miraflores"....*

Esta foto de Lía me encanta !!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto antigua del Leuro*


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

Es difícil imaginar sin tus fotos todo lo que se perdió en nombre del "desarrollo". Bellísima postal. Ojala encuentres más.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Eso nos diferencia de los países desarrollados*

Es común apreciar en numerosas ciudades europeas,que no tocan para nada sus barrios antiguos y sobretodo cuando se trata de una arquitectura tan hermosa...una pena como está Miraflores ahora... "en aras del progreso"... aniquilan joyas arquitectónicas y muchas veces las reemplazan por anodinos edificios de viviendas sin gracia alguna... una pena... esos edificios de viviendas deberías crecer como hongos,pero en barrios más nuevos... hacia Lima Este... 



alejandro.c said:


> Es difícil imaginar sin tus fotos todo lo que se perdió en nombre del "desarrollo". Bellísima postal. Ojala encuentres más.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Amigos limeños una pregunta.Porque hay varias av. de lima con nombres en ingles,frances,italiano(osea extranjero)??? esos nombres de las av's. han hecho algo por el peru o son reconocidos internacionalmente.Les agradeceria que me aclaren esta pregunta
PD:Ojala entiendan mi pregunta


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> *EL PALACIO MARSANO AYER...... Y HOY !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miraflorino esto si que me ha dejado estupefacto .... hno: estaba tan bien mirando las fotos de Armendáriz y derepente esto .... fue una kachetada para mi ... como puede ser posible??? .... si que me da mucha pena. 

Bueno Salu2!!! y Q tengas Felix Año!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> el Tip Top ya no existe en Miraflores, creo que Gastón Acurio ha comprado ese terreno y dicen que va a poner una anticuchería:nuts:
> 
> Los dos monstruos:


En Lima tambien hay un cableado terrible, deberian hacer cableado electrico


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Chocavientos:
El cableado NO ES ELECTRICO SINO DE LA TELEFÓNICA, el eléctrico es subterráneo.*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Depende que tipo de nombres*

Si nos pusieras ejemplos sería mucho mejor... recuerda que hay muchos peruanos con apellidos no españoles... sin ir muy lejos,allí tienes a Bolognesi (italiano), Grau (catalán),entre otros...



diegoXD said:


> Amigos limeños una pregunta.Porque hay varias av. de lima con nombres en ingles,frances,italiano(osea extranjero)??? esos nombres de las av's. han hecho algo por el peru o son reconocidos internacionalmente.Les agradeceria que me aclaren esta pregunta
> PD:Ojala entiendan mi pregunta


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *Chocavientos:
> El cableado NO ES ELECTRICO SINO DE LA TELEFÓNICA, el eléctrico es subterráneo.*


Ya pero no te enojes


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> Miraflorino, se me hace que en ese edificio debe haber un frío terrible, que entra por todos los lados.
> No sé que harán en el terreno del Tip Top, me han dicho que Gastón Acurio lo ha comprado, pero no sé si es cierto, alguién sabe?


Lo que yo se es que en los locales del Tip Top va a abrir sus anticucherias.
Creo que el de Surco esta mas avanzado.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Están demoliendo la casona de Schell con Alcanfores*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

paquinho said:


> Lo que yo se es que en los locales del Tip Top va a abrir sus anticucherias.
> Creo que el de Surco esta mas avanzado.


igual he escuchado yo, dicen que de Gastón Acurio???

Chocavientos :lol::lol::lol:contigo no me enojo sino :bash::bash::bash:con los de la Telefónica

Miraflorino: Grau podría ser de origen alemán ya que Grau significa Gris.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El clásico "rancho miraflorino"*

Me apena la demolicón de dicha casona porque es una fiel representante de los ranchos miraflorinos... ha podido quedar como "memoria viva",obviamente bien remodelada...pero por lo visto.....Ya fue !!!!...

Grau,si,también podría ser alemán....pero me parece que Miguel Grau era nieto de catalán (aunque creo que el padre era colombiano)...



Lia_01 said:


> igual he escuchado yo, dicen que de Gastón Acurio???
> 
> Chocavientos :lol::lol::lol:contigo no me enojo sino :bash::bash::bash:con los de la Telefónica
> 
> Miraflorino: Grau podría ser de origen alemán ya que Grau significa Gris.


----------

